# Мобильная связь > Мобильная связь >  Помогите подобрать

## darvin

Пришло время заменить свои две мобилки на одну нормальную. В общем основным требование это что б был смартна две симки. Помогите что-нибудь подобрать.

----------


## Gamerr

Для начало желательно бы услышать ограничения по бюджету. Если нет ограничений, то берите HTC One (M8) dual sim и даже не сомневайтесь)

----------


## darvin

Не, такой смарт я уж точно не потяну) Мне что нибудь в районе 10-12 тысяч рублей было б шикарно. Если дешевле, то ещё лучше.

----------


## Gamerr

Вообще идеальный вариант в притык по вашим деньгам Asus Zenfone 6. Если по размеру великоват, то можно и Zenfone 5 посомтреть

----------


## rukin

Huawei Honor 3 C как вариант или Sony Xperia SP

----------


## Gamerr

Ваш хуавэй такая же шляпа, как и самсунг. В самсунге ещё железо более менее, но цену завысили до небес, а в хуавэй ни того ни другого. Они ломаются как спички.

----------


## rukin

Не знаю не знаю, пол года уже юзаю и менять не собираюсь. Смарт реально клёвый. И утопить не страшно) По железу вроде мощнее, чем Zenfone

----------


## darvin

Мне ещё очень важно, что б камеры была адекватная. Часто в отъездах и тягать фотик вообще не вариант.

----------


## Gamerr

В Zenfone 5 камера на 8 Мп, а в Zenfone 6 на 13 Мп. Какой бы ни выбрали, камеры в обоих отличные. Но опять же повторюсь, лучше 6-ку берите.

----------


## darvin

Чем лучше? По характеристикам они почти схожи, а в размерах 6 огромная по-моему.

----------


## Gamerr

Вы как то банально мыслите, как все. Народ, если видит большой девайс, то сразу говорит, что неудобно пользоваться и тд. Привыкаешь к таким дюймам за день-два,зато планшет не нужен и использовать гораздо удобней, чем маленькие смарты.

----------


## darvin

Что за технология Pixelmaster? Прочитал, что в пятёрке и шестёрке она есть. А ещё какая-то оболочка новая.

----------


## rukin

Оо они даже Pixelmaster поставили? Ну может я их и зауважаю скоро)

----------


## Gamerr

Эта технология позволяет делать качественные снимки в темноте. Очень полезная кстати. Оболочка называется ZenUI, там много удобных действий добавили. Короче тут почитайте http://www.pcweek.ru/mobile/news-com....php?ID=160842

----------


## darvin

Посмотрел обзор, говорят, что экран сильно следы оставляет. Вроде и говорят, что они легко стираются, но всё равно это будет немного мешать. А так сам по себе смарт очень нравится, особенно внешне.

----------

